# $35,000!!!!!...Would You Do It.



## Davey Jones (Nov 14, 2014)

Hell no!!!! 


DC Woman Spends $35K on Search for Lost Dog.



http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/dc-woman-spends-35k-search-lost-dog-26886986


----------



## oakapple (Nov 14, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2014)

If I had a lot of money I might.  If she finds her beloved dog, then it's money well spent.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 14, 2014)

yes, if I had the money.  Losing a beloved pet is like losing a member of the family and just as devastating, as I experienced when my cat died and I was sad and  depressed for months. But not everyone feels this way or gets very close with their pets.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 14, 2014)

Not in a million years.
I like animals but that sort of money needs to be better targeted.
That's enough to provide a special assistant for a disabled child for a year.

However, everyone if free to spend their money as they see fit.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 14, 2014)

no and I like my dog but he's a dog


----------



## Justme (Nov 15, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Hell no!!!!
> 
> 
> DC Woman Spends $35K on Search for Lost Dog.
> ...



What a terrible waste of money, it could have been put to much better use, there are people starving in this world!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes absolutely I would...if I had the money, there would be no question about it.


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 15, 2014)

I love my dog, but spending money like that wouldn't even cross my mind. I would post lost dog posters, contact vet offices to be on the look out, even put in ads in a weekly free paper that is delivered to all here but that is about it.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> I love my dog, but spending money like that wouldn't even cross my mind. I would post lost dog posters, contact vet offices to be on the look out, even put in ads in a weekly free paper that is delivered to all here but that is about it.



Yeah, that's an insane amount of money to spend on a lost dog.  ...  whatever will be,  will be.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 15, 2014)

It's all relative to the amount of money you have to begin with - this woman may have had money for donating to charity and feeding the hungry as well. She was probably not your average retired pensioner on a fixed income. The well to do often leave big bucks in their wills to make sure their pets are well looked after and while they are alive spend tons on fancy coats, collars, hired walkers and other fancy gadgets for their pets.  It's only money - I don't think $35,000 is that much in the big picture, considering how people spend more than that a year on themselves for restaurants, wine, clothes, jewelry, electronics, cars and fancy vacations. Why not on a animal friend?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2014)

If it's a choice between searching for the dog and donating to feed the hungry, feeding the hungry must take precedence.  If it's a choice
between searching for the dog and buying expensive artwork or a piece of jewelry, well, why not?


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 15, 2014)

The answers on here seem to split, Im one of those that any pet is STILL an ANIMAL,this women would have been better off speanding that kind of money to get the dog to talk.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh hell..let's say it..we donate enough money to feed the hungry..It's a bottomless pit!!


----------



## Cookie (Nov 15, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> The answers on here seem to split, Im one of those that any pet is STILL an ANIMAL,this women would have been better off speanding that kind of money to get the dog to talk.


 
Woof woof woof  (translation: human - bring me my food, take me for a walk, buy me a toy, play!)


----------



## Justme (Nov 15, 2014)

The amount spent by some people on their pets is ridiculous, imo. Our neighbour's yappy little mutt has more coats than I do! I would spend a pound or three having ALL yappy small dogs put down, humanely of course!


----------



## Sid (Nov 15, 2014)

No.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 15, 2014)

Sunny said:


> If it's a choice between searching for the dog and donating to feed the hungry, feeding the hungry must take precedence.  If it's a choice between searching for the dog and buying expensive artwork or a piece of jewelry, well, why not?



This makes sense to me personally because I would feel guilty about buying expensive jewellery. 
Feeding the hungry is not the only humanitarian need that we can support.
We have plenty of needs going unmet at home and abroad.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 15, 2014)

I would spend SOME money, but wait awhile to see if the dog was returned before I'd run up the bill
to $35,000.

I would put him FIRST before I'd try to save the world from starvation like Twixie mentioned.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 15, 2014)

[h=1]Therapy dog[/h] 						 									From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 Golden Retrievers are often used as therapy dogs due to their calm demeanor, gentle disposition, and friendliness to strangers.


 A *therapy dog* is a dog trained to provide affection and comfort to people in hospitals, retirement homes, nursing homes, schools, hospices, disaster areas, and to people with learning difficulties.

Dogs are valuable - very valuable - such as service dogs and therapy dogs. Trained and indispensible.  

Perhaps this lady's dog was one of these - besides - every pet can be a therapeuic.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2014)

I sure miss my little Shih Tzu laying on my lap. Sure has a calming effect.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 16, 2014)

I have loved all of my pets over the years, but would never spend that kind of money. Although I would do everything in my power in other ways to find the animal of course, we are all attached to our pets.


----------



## Susie (Nov 16, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> The answers on here seem to split, I'm one of those that any pet is STILL an ANIMAL,this women would have been better off spending that kind of money to get the dog to talk.



I just love this forum!
The insane subjects keep me happy and cheerful for the rest of the day!
$U.S. 35,000. to get a dog to talk???
Now let's see, today's exchange is Au.0.87 to U.S.$1.00, so that would be ----------------???         :what:


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 16, 2014)

As many have said, it depends on how much money you have.  

But as I've gotten older I've learned that, for me anyway, money is best spent on
things that bring you peace of mind.

In the past I've tried to save money here and there on the care of animals and regretted it later.

if I had a lot of money, then $35,000 on a gamble, NO!        For a sure thing, probably.

And also from the article, it didn't seem to be one big chunk of $35K she paid out, 
but rather the costs just kept mounting up.


----------

